# PTO lock?



## Patrick Skinner (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi All! Complete beginner here. I just purchased a ck3510 last Wednesday 4.8 hours on it so far. I took it up to my field to do some brush hog work, and like an idiot (I know don't remind me) I tried to engage the pto without the clutch. There was grinding, and I quickly let go of the lever. Now however I can't can't get the pto to engage. I followed the lever linkage down to where it connects to the rear end. What I found was that where the linkage connects to (no idea what it's called). It's a round post that enters the rear case and I assume it's what actually engages the pto. This round post is locked up, won't move at all. I'm really hoping I didn't damage the gears inside. Has anyone had this issue and/or is there an easy way to "reset" this if it's a safety feature to keep idiots like me from destroying to much?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Patrick, welcome to the tractor forum. 

This might be covered under warranty, unless you got brutal with it and broke something. A little grinding shouldn't hurt it. Take it back to the dealer and see what they find. Do NOT go marring the round shaft trying to free it or it definitely will not be covered under warranty.


----------



## Patrick Skinner (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks sixbales. I called the dealer they said they may be able to make it over after 5 today.


----------



## Patrick Skinner (Jul 10, 2017)

Dealer stopped. Have to take in tomorrow. They have to pull the top cover. He's thinking it jumped the fork inside. Here's hoping to a quick and easy fix!


----------

